# Never seen it before, it's bada**!!!!



## spomalley86 (Apr 11, 2021)

I purchased a black fastback yesterday and it came with a container of nos parts. One of which,  was this NOS persons banana seat with very unusual upholstery. Has anyone seen this before? It was still in the orginal bag that was opened many years ago. It has the persons stamp and looks OEM.  I appreciate your help!

Sean


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 11, 2021)

wow i have one of those its on my cappuccino


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 11, 2021)

"Patchwork" seat? Looks cool & different. I have seen a guy use leather cut off scraps before do a multicolored banana seat like that years ago but never an original branded.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2021)

spomalley86 said:


> I purchased a black fastback yesterday and it came with a container of nos parts. One of which,  was this NOS persons banana seat with very unusual upholstery. Has anyone seen this before? It was still in the orginal bag that was opened many years ago. It has the persons stamp and looks OEM.  I appreciate your help!
> 
> Sean
> 
> ...




F@#$ing awesome seat


----------



## spomalley86 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks! I'm guessing just an accessory seat? I have a singer sewing 29k back in my shop, I'm going to attempt to recreate it. I just need to find a donor pan and order some horween leather. Hard to see from the pics but I don't believe they used much (if any) foam material.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

spomalley86 said:


> Thanks! I'm guessing just an accessory seat? I have a singer sewing 29k back in my shop, I'm going to attempt to recreate it. I just need to find a donor pan and order some horween leather. Hard to see from the pics but I don't believe they used much (if any) foam material.




Keep us informed how that goes I would love one for my collection


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

If no one comes up with one always pans and seats available on Feebay


----------



## spomalley86 (Apr 12, 2021)

schwinnray said:


> wow i have one of those its on my cappuccino
> 
> View attachment 1389631



That's awesome, What's the story with it? Thanks
Sean


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a banana seat pan that could use recovering. I think it came off a 70s muscle bike. I could sell it. Will snap a pic of it once I pull it from the parts pile. It was solid & still intact but had a tear ....


----------



## Metalbender (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a direct history with that material.....................................In 1979-80 I had the seat in my 1949 Dodge pickup redone in that material....yes EXACTLY like that....in fact, it's still in the truck.   Between the old skool Scotchguard and the glue used on the headliner, door cards, and kickpanels......I have NEVER had a mouse in the interior.


----------

